# First Square Thingy



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2015)

Square plate I guess it is called. I always make the mistake of seeing something and thinking _"I don't need to try that on scrap first that's easy" _then halfway through I am wishing _"I wish I had tried this on scrap first"_. 

I got the blank in a trade from @JR Custom Calls and he had labeled it "Black Curly Koa".  



 



 

I turned it too thin and on top of that screwed the lines up sanding it. But even though it is a screwup I'm still okay with it - it's my first. Next one will be better. Weighs exactly 3 ounces. 

C & C welcome but didn't put it in that forum as it's not worthy of serious scrutiny.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2015)

Ha. That looks great. I kept trying to figure out when I sent that, then remembered it was when I sent a piece or two of monkey pod and maybe some box elder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 30, 2015)

That is pretty good for a first "square thingy" @Kevin .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks nice. I've been wanting to try some square thingys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 30, 2015)

Kevin thats not "OK" Its freakin fantastic . Don't get too caught up on the lines. It looks fantastic and will be weighted better in the center. at 3 ounces you talking what... .0001 of an inch?  
Seriously nice piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2015)

Very cool! I like roundish square things(and squarish round things too)!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice Kevin!! Again, I don't understand what you think you did wrong but it looks awesome to me! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 30, 2015)

Look in the mirror and you will see another square thingy

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)

Say, that's pretty cool. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 30, 2015)

I think it's very cool. How do you go about holding onto it while in the lathe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 1, 2015)

Lets see, what did you reply to my thread the other day........... Something about your arse ..........guess that applies here too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 1, 2015)

If you can turn a square thingy, have all your fingers, no broken bones, and only a few bruises then it's awesome. Very nice.
curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 1, 2015)

As others aptly have said, this came out quite nicely and I think anyone would display it with pride. The best part to me is if you also learned from it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 1, 2015)

nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2015)

That's a nice turning Kevin! Turning square stuff ain't so easy, and you had great results first time. Pretty wood too. I think you're the first turner I've heard say "I made it too thin"It's usually a point to brag about among turner geekdom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 1, 2015)

I like it, Usually when I get them that thin I usually say "One more pass" and then it's firewood

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 1, 2015)

My first attempt ended up being a square funnel (I'll try to get pics tomorrow). Looks great to me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 2, 2015)

That would look awesome on my table but dont like curly koa ..... ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> How do you go about holding onto it while in the lathe?



Sorry forgot to answer. There's a shallow mortise on the bottom that I had to leave because I couldn't figure out how to get rid of it without turning the whole thing into shreds. I thought about filling it with black epoxy to add a little weight but I just don't want to mess with it anymore. It's as done as it's going to get.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

Molokai said:


> That would look awesome on my table but dont like curly koa ..... ;)



Tom I can totally understand someone not liking a particular wood that 99% others love. I just wish there were many more like you so the CK market would get affordable.  

Almost everyone loves buckeye burl but it doesn't do flip for me. There's a few other species as well I can live without. Not that I "dislike" any of them, just that they don't do anything for me to the point there's always something I'd rather have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 2, 2015)

Thingy is a girls word.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> Thingy is a girls word.



My thingy is more than a word.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2015)

My thingy is a girls WORLD!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2015)

Thingy should always be capitalized

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 5, 2015)

Excellent! My first attempts were "square with missing corners", I hoped it would catch on as a hot new fashion but no luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

